# Space Hulk Terminator Army



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Been slowly collecting these over the last month:

One Piece Space Hulk Terminators!
Note none of these are painted yet. Just a collection. Unsure on paint scheme..














































Army currently stands at:

40 terminators
Chaplain
3 Librarians
Belial/captain
2 dreadnoughts
A Space Crusade Dread.
4 RT Landraiders (Like those in first pic)


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

thats frikin' awesome!! the skull for the chaplins helmet looks great, is it standard of conversion?


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

subtlejoe said:


> thats frikin' awesome!! the skull for the chaplins helmet looks great, is it standard of conversion?


Yus 
That took a lot of work, I had to completely remove the old head and drill out the correct sized hole k: I wish I had my dremel with me..


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a very nice collection you have there.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nifty; it makes me want to try making a Space Hulk-style Nurgle Terminator...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

OOoooOO the memories! :biggrin:

Having a few of these oldschool ones wont do, but having a whole army of them makes it awsome 

Good luck on your deathwing project!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn some of those are really old models.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Too awesome for words. +rep.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

hey dude what are the robot things behind the chaplain? i wanted to know cause i could use em 4 my Men of Iron army that i'm buildin. i ain't no veteran 2 40k, but the suit back them must ave given the marines really bad back pains..... really good work though


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Lupercal101 said:


> hey dude what are the robot things behind the chaplain? i wanted to know cause i could use em 4 my Men of Iron army that i'm buildin. i ain't no veteran 2 40k, but the suit back them must ave given the marines really bad back pains..... really good work though


They're old style dreadnoughts  There were three classes


http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2024smdreadnoughts.htm

Cheers


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

*giggles like a girl*


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Cool! "Cause I'm old school, just like an old fool!"

Hey, Tim!

<-----JD Mcnugent


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I managed to get hold of an issue witht eh Spartan in 

I've been converting my self a new Belial Character for my Space Hulk army. Decided I wanted an all plastic army, so the metal MkI armour belial has been promoted to Command the Rogue Trader metal army :

More details on my blog but basically I wanted to make him unique, and hopefully with lightning claws.. 
*WIP*

























Still heavily WIP, tried to match the other side but with an elbow pad.. may have to sculpt that side too eventually. Still needs more finger digits too.

SO the Metal Dreads will be promoted to that army too, and my Space Crusade dreadnoughts included in this army


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that's old school man. Looks good to say the least. Can't wait to see these fools painted. Plus rep bro.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice sculpting on the gauntlet there


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha. Maybe I should do something with the 35 or so RT marines worth of bits I have in a sandwich bag!

+Rep!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Claws done!

Slightly larger than the ones already on the model, bulked up the plastic fist slightly to match his new one.










































I'm happy with him, he's not perfect but good enough :


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

mmm the memories. I had loads of these guys when I first started 40k... had all three classes too... though the Furibundus was by far my fave one!!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers 

Worked on the Chaplain some more today, neatened him up, filled some gaps and improved his skull helmet.










































Also cleaned up this guy!


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice army. I like the chaplain.Can I ask where did you get the old terminator models?


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

White Knight said:


> Nice army. I like the chaplain.Can I ask where did you get the old terminator models?


They're from the 1st edition Space Hulk box sets, only place you'll find them now is Ebay, where I got most of mine


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks. I will go look on there.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those termies look ace man. I'll look forward to see 'em painted.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Added a new chest plate to Belial:

























Cheers!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think you might be certifiably crazy, in a good way though!  Amazing armies so far, I will be back here often I think to catch up.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The old school Dreadnaughts could make interesting Obliterators...


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Orochi said:


> The old school Dreadnaughts could make interesting Obliterators...


Far too big for that I think, they're as tall as a normal dread 


As promised here are some more pics of this dude, I don't think he was originally intended to be a SM dread, they're from space crusade and I believe they were from an expansion pack that had these dreads and some very "Necron like" androids,


----------

